# I'm finally planning my wedding! *journal*



## Eve

WELCOME :D

So, I've been engaged for 5 years, and just decided to start trying to get planning. I don't even have a date yet, but we know it's late spring of 2014... long ways away, but believe me, I need the time lol

I am a mum of 3. My oldest son is from a previous relationship, but OH has been there since he was two :) Mark and I had a son 4 years ago and sadly, he didn't come home with is :( We now have our rainbow baby, a 2 year old princess, which we are so very thankful for. My oldest is also dealing with some pretty severe mental health issues, so between that and our loss, we have been through a lot together. I always knew I wanted to marry him, but after our loss, the support and love he had given my son and I really made me realize he is my one and only. I couldn't ask for a better man/father :cloud9: He is my rock. 

Mark and I :cloud9:
https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/62429_440022139293_513809293_5060524_2564147_n.jpg

https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/MarkandI.jpg

My two gorgerous kids!
https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/JakeandKay.jpg

My Cuties!
https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/Mycuties.jpg

https://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy124/baby_maybe_825/MarkJakeandI.jpg



We want a small wedding and big reception but I don't know how small we can make it without insulting people. I'm planning for an outdoor wedding, and would love it by the water. I know of a place lots of people get married and it is beautiful but so busy... I am going to call them probably tomorrow or next week to find out about the costs, price to book and dates available and go from there really. I need a place close enough for people to travel easily and that really would be the best place. 

We have thought about a themed wedding, which I still love the idea so I am almost stuck in between the two ideas I have. One is a western/victorian/gothic wedding and the other is a more traditional country pink and green wedding. Either way, my dress will be lace. I love lace. 

I am very open to suggestions/opinions (and honest ones lol) as I am not very good at this stuff and don't really even know what all I will need to do/plan lol....

Enjoy!

xx


----------



## EmmyReece

:hi: congratulations on your wedding planning

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:

Maybe you could just have immediate family and the closest of friends to the actual wedding? Is there a limit as to how many people the venue lets you have at the ceremony? Maybe you could use that as the reason why you'll be having a small ceremony?

Have you seen any dresses that you like the look of?


----------



## Eve

:hi: and thank you :) 

I am not too sure, I have to speak with them but it's a pretty big place I am thinking of... Even with me doing immediate family, some aunts/uncles that I am close to (like 3 lol) and close friends it's still a lot because of Mark's side. His family is big on events and I would need to invite all aunts and uncles and their children as we wouldn't want feelings hurt. Plus, he has a step mother and she has kids, and he has his moms boyfriend etc... lol Big family!

I have found a few dresses I love, and I will upload in a bit :D I love love love love them!


----------



## Eve

Here are 3 I have found so far that I really like! The first one is my #1 choice but I need to get my butt in shape to pull it off ;)
 



Attached Files:







dress1.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 4









dress.jpg
File size: 51.8 KB
Views: 2









dress2.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Eve

As you can tell, I really do love lace :cloud9:

I'm torn between the shoes, as I love them both!!!!
 



Attached Files:







bm.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 0









fg.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 0









fg1.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 66









shoes.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 0









my shoes.jpg
File size: 9.6 KB
Views: 68


----------



## Eve

I do love the whole pink and green with lace thing! ;)
 



Attached Files:







bouquet.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 69









cake.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 70









cp.jpg
File size: 34.4 KB
Views: 67









chair decor.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 66









decor.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Eve

Country theme is so pretty too!
 



Attached Files:







invitations.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 0









invitations 2.jpg
File size: 7.3 KB
Views: 67









decor3.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 68









lantern.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 67









love.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 65


----------



## Eve

I can't wait, it's going to be nice, but busy, to make my own stuff!
 



Attached Files:







pops.jpg
File size: 34.7 KB
Views: 68









v.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 71









pretty.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## EmmyReece

It all looks amazing, I'm sure you can pull it off :)

What about just parents and siblings (and their partners and children)

Honestly, if you don't want a big wedding, then don't feel pressured into it as you'll only end up regretting it if it's really what you want xx


----------



## Eve

Very true. Maybe we could do something small like that... I would want to talk to the family first obviously. I don't mind a bigger wedding in a way, but Mark and I both would prefer something small and simple for our wedding & dinner. Reception/dance open to everyone though, big big big party! :haha:


----------



## EmmyReece

I honestly wish we had the option of doing that, but because we're having such a late ceremony we just decided to go all out and invite everyone to both parts. It was 116 people at the last count :shock:

Hope it goes well talking to the family x


----------



## Eve

Oh wow! I had around 150-160 on the list if we invited everyone to the wedding :shock:

Why are you having a late ceremony?


----------



## EmmyReece

We've got people who will be doing 3 hour journeys to get to us, so wanted to give them plenty of time. Plus my mum is disabled so she needs to be given enough time to do her afternoon meds etc :)

Yikes 150 - 160, I thought I had a lot at 116


----------



## Eve

Oh I see :) It's really nice of you to think of others :) 
Yeah, I really didn't think it would add up to so many but Mark has a big family and his co-workers are family too etc... Mine is so tiny compared to his!


----------



## EmmyReece

It's shocking when you get started adding up everyone

Do you have an idea of when you'd like to get married if the date is available?


----------



## KittieB

Stalking :) I love the pink/green/country/lace theme... it's exactly what I'm going for! I'm having pale green bridesmaid dresses/men's ties, pink hydrangeas for our flowers and I think I will probably end up going for a lace wedding dress.

We're having a small ceremony and wedding breakfast followed by a bigger evening reception. We'll have about 35 - 40 during the day and then 80 in the evening.


----------



## Eve

EmmyReece said:


> It's shocking when you get started adding up everyone
> 
> Do you have an idea of when you'd like to get married if the date is available?

I was thinking the May long weekend, as people would have time off work and could make it a trip if they wanted, but I was also told a lot of people would probably not come as they would have other plans :wacko: So I am not 100% sure yet. I don't want June, too many birthdays and anniversaries, July is my bday and Marks sisters wedding anniversary, August is too hot here for an outside wedding and september is more anniversaries and birthdays lol.... 




KittieB said:


> Stalking :) I love the pink/green/country/lace theme... it's exactly what I'm going for! I'm having pale green bridesmaid dresses/men's ties, pink hydrangeas for our flowers and I think I will probably end up going for a lace wedding dress.
> 
> We're having a small ceremony and wedding breakfast followed by a bigger evening reception. We'll have about 35 - 40 during the day and then 80 in the evening.

Ohhhhh I want to see :D 

That sounds nice, like a brunch thing? What time is your wedding ceremony?


----------



## KittieB

Eve;16295329
[quote="KittieB said:


> Stalking :) I love the pink/green/country/lace theme... it's exactly what I'm going for! I'm having pale green bridesmaid dresses/men's ties, pink hydrangeas for our flowers and I think I will probably end up going for a lace wedding dress.
> 
> We're having a small ceremony and wedding breakfast followed by a bigger evening reception. We'll have about 35 - 40 during the day and then 80 in the evening.

Ohhhhh I want to see :D 

That sounds nice, like a brunch thing? What time is your wedding ceremony?[/QUOTE]

We haven't booked it yet, but the ceremony will probably be at 1 with the reception at 3/4... I don't know why but in the UK people call it in a wedding breakfast, it's basically a 3 course meal after the ceremony.


----------



## mummymunch

Helllllllo! Feels like forever since we last 'spoke' so definitely stalking you! Im loving the ideas so far! Were having family and close friends to ceremony and everyone to the reception x


----------



## Eve

KittieB said:


> Eve;16295329
> [quote="KittieB said:
> 
> 
> Stalking :) I love the pink/green/country/lace theme... it's exactly what I'm going for! I'm having pale green bridesmaid dresses/men's ties, pink hydrangeas for our flowers and I think I will probably end up going for a lace wedding dress.
> 
> We're having a small ceremony and wedding breakfast followed by a bigger evening reception. We'll have about 35 - 40 during the day and then 80 in the evening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhhhh I want to see :D
> 
> That sounds nice, like a brunch thing? What time is your wedding ceremony?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We haven't booked it yet, but the ceremony will probably be at 1 with the reception at 3/4... I don't know why but in the UK people call it in a wedding breakfast, it's basically a 3 course meal after the ceremony.Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh okay lol things can get confusing when in other countries :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Eve

mummymunch said:


> Helllllllo! Feels like forever since we last 'spoke' so definitely stalking you! Im loving the ideas so far! Were having family and close friends to ceremony and everyone to the reception x

Hiiiiiiiiiii!!! :hi: I know! I haven't been on bnb in a while other than the odd post as I was without a computer :( But I'm Baaaaaaack! ;)


----------



## Eve

OKay, so calling Monday to find out about the venue for the wedding/reception/dinner etc... thingie. I really don't know what I am doing lol... It's fun but scary to think about! I keep wanting to do victorian gothic but I don't know, it would be more expensive I think as I would love guests to be in period costume wear too... Ugh!


----------



## Eve

Okay, so I haven't done anything yet :haha: I am seriously so torn! I want to do pink and green country wedding, but I also want the victorian gothic westerny type themed wedding too! Ahhhhhhhhh... what do you all think?


----------



## KittieB

Eve said:


> Okay, so I haven't done anything yet :haha: I am seriously so torn! I want to do pink and green country wedding, but I also want the victorian gothic westerny type themed wedding too! Ahhhhhhhhh... what do you all think?

I would say a pink and green country wedding would be lovely, but that's only because it's what I'm having :winkwink:

I wasn't sure on what theme to go for, but once I found my venue it all kind of clicked into place and I knew exactly what kind of wedding I wanted. Have you looked at any venues yet?


----------



## Eve

I've seen two places. One is by the river, it's pretty and has the hall right next door, and the other place would be for a themed wedding and it's kings landing historical settlement, which is gorgeous! Of course Kings Landing will be more expensive by a long shot, and it would have to be an evening wedding, as if during the day they need to approve the costumes and they need to be correct with the period etc...


----------



## Laelani

Have you thought of Kingswood perhaps? It's really pretty!!! Just a thought! Anyway love the theme it should definitely be beautiful!!!


----------



## Eve

I've thought about kingswood, and know (kind of) the owners but it's so expensive there! Beautiful but I would need to probably give my left arm just as the deposit lol!


----------



## Laelani

Eve said:


> I've thought about kingswood, and know (kind of) the owners but it's so expensive there! Beautiful but I would need to probably give my left arm just as the deposit lol!

I remember correctly the deposit is like $500.


----------



## Eve

yeah, there is no way I could do that right now :( It sucks but with this job coming up, it will be our summer vacay and wedding fund! :D


----------



## Laelani

Eve said:


> yeah, there is no way I could do that right now :( It sucks but with this job coming up, it will be our summer vacay and wedding fund! :D

Yup which is always helpful!


----------



## Eve

Sure is! It's much needed at the moment too.


----------



## Eve

What foods work well with a summer/spring wedding? I don't want a full sit down dinner, more like a buffet but with lots of cool and refreshing items... suggestions anyone?


----------



## xlouloux

I would suggest lots of fruits like watermelons, strawberries etc. Also cheese with some nice summer wines? Different salads like chicken or bacon and stuff, the sort of things you would take on a picnic?


----------



## Eve

mmmm sounds good! I think like a fruit table would be nice, and maybe have some dips too for it? Summer wine is also a good idea too, thanks! 
Salads and sandwiches would be great too!


----------



## xlouloux

A fruit table sounds lovely, lots of ideas on google images for one of them. For desserts you could have a selection of cheesecakes, and maybe a few different ice cream flavours, you could do a kind of "make your own sundae" if there is going to be children attending, with small bowls of sprinkles etc.

Glad to help :D


----------



## Eve

Oh that sounds fab too! Not too many children will be attending but having a small sundae bar sounds fun anyways, and well, who doesn't love cheesecake? :D


----------



## Laelani

Love the sundae bar idea.


----------



## Eve

I'm hoping you will be down around the time we do get married, would love you to come :D It's 2+ years away :haha:


----------



## Laelani

Eve said:


> I'm hoping you will be down around the time we do get married, would love you to come :D It's 2+ years away :haha:

I will try everything I can to get there!


----------



## Eve

So I am thinking of doing the wedding at a camp ground by a lake/ocean close by. Guests can tent if they want or bring campers etc... and people can drink, have campfires etc! I am going to look around when I get home for some nice onces and see if they are willing to host a wedding. Then we could do everything in one location, have it light, cheap and summery and then have an old fashion hillbilly party after! LOL Thoughts?


----------



## Eve

Pretty sure it will be at Ducks Unlimited, or my grandparents yard. My parents were married at my grandparents house, and if it's there, my grandfather would be able to attend.


----------

